# WHFB Full Army Painting Event & Competition



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

:victory:

Besides myself, who would be interested in a Tale of X Gamers styled full army painting competition? The idea is, we all motivate on another to complete a full army within minimal guidelines and, by New Years 09, we all have a fully painted army and one finished will reign supreme! I will be doing this regardless of other's interests, but I'd love to make it a community event.

Guidelines:

250pts painted and based per month for 10 months.
You need not have an offering every month. Schitt happens.
At the end of the year, on the 25th of December, the event will close and all completed armies of 2000pts or more will be entered into a contest where our members will vote for their fave! The winner will be announced on the 1st of January 2009! Way to start a new year with a fully painted army!

If anyone else is interest, I plan to start this on March 1st.

Comments and requests for alterations to the even are more than welcome!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Well up for this, but my army will not be finished for the deadline...

I've got plans already...

Probably a dark elf cult of slaanesh...

P.S, dropping the points value to 1500 etc wil allow more people to compete and participate, and is a more reasonable target if we're trying to encourage more folks to pick up fantasy


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i won't start a new army but i will finish one and post pics of WIPS and finished products here


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, I did just strip my first army, HE. I wonder if I can tap into the group motivation.
Maybe if I can figure out (pun intended) a good paint scheme. I have no idea why ANYONE would wear white into the battlefield. What, are they wasting magic keeping their clothes that clean??


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> What, are they wasting magic keeping their clothes that clean??


Those elves have magic coming out of their pointy ears, i'm glad you've solved the mystery of how they keep their uniforms so pristine. I reckon Dazz and Persil will start dabbling in the realm of chaos...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Cool deal guys...

The point is just to have regular contributions to the event, and for the readers. You don't have to buy new models or even assemble new models. Just try to have a unit or two with fresh paint on them for each month.

Personally, I don't think 250pts is very much at all. For some people, a single character will cost more than that, for others, it might mean a very large infantry block. It really depends on you. For those of you with larger forces for the points, try doing a single character for one month, and use the remaining time for that month to get going on that large block for the next month. That's what I'll be doing. I have a lot of ornate skellies to work on. I really don't want them to be dungy and grimey like the VC versions.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

Count me in, I'm working on a Beasts of Chaos list, trying to decide between Khorne and Nurgle right now. I'm leaning heavily towards Nurgle, cause I love Bray Shamans and it makes the army a lot hardier. Once I figure it out, I'll go ahead and start posting pics.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Excellent... As far as I'm concerned, we have an event!

I'll post a WIP thread and sticky it to the top of the General WHFB forum. Please post any WiP pics and such there for all the world to see. We will officially begin this on the 1st of March!

Thanks guys... I do so hate to paint alone, lol.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I may try to keep up, but tbh, i'll just treat this as an incentive to get SOME models done


----------



## Malikant (Dec 1, 2007)

Picked up a Wood Elf battalion yesterday, along with a glade guard box I already own, I'll give it a go with painting those.

First post =o


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Picked up a Wood Elf battalion yesterday


Yeah, i'll be doing wood elves too, as I have an untouched battalion box lying around...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

On the 1st of March I will be posting a WiP thread for this event. Everything that is done for the event should be posted in the monthly WiP thread. The first post will contain the names of all entrants as well as the few ground rules for the event. I promise to keep it sweet, simple, and flexible.

Thanks all!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I guess we can start a list of the armies that will be involved then...

Pandawithissues...: Wood Elves
Hespithe: Tomb Kings
Frost Reaver: Orcs & Goblins
Tiberius: Vampire Counts
Maxtangent: High Elves
Frostbite: Beasts of Chaos
Malicant: Wood Elves


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll jump in on this.... I have enough Orcs and Goblins to make an army.


----------



## WarlikeRogue (Dec 15, 2007)

God I'd love to have a go at this but with painting 200pts of Lamenters a month I don't think I have the time.

I have a box of Lizardman and a box of Empire all ready to go too. 

Ahh well maybe next time, because I am into this army painting thing now and I think after the 40k army I'll have to do a WFB one. 

Best of luck guys, no doubt I'll be popping into that thread fairly often.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

Ordered my VC Spearhead today. So I would like to join in this mayhem.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Coolness! Welcome aboard guys... check the stickied topics in the WHFB General forum.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Last bit... Tonight, before logging off for the day, I'll open the March Bout thread for all Champs and Taters... Please feel free to show 'before' pics and wip pics of your models for this month's entries.

Good luck all!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Panda sets his sights low...on ~1000pts, though he will be ecstatic to finish 1500.

Heading home for my long ignored Welf battalion tommorow.

I'll list my current purchases for this, even if they've been on the shelf for a while...

WE Army Book
WE Battalion
All the Metal characters basically (NOT SP characters)


Most importantly, 1 wood


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I could have sworn I said I would take part in this.....


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

You did, and you are listed in the 'Official' thread (few days ago, lol.)


Congrats and Thanks, guys....

We now have 11 Champions and 12 armies in the Event! A much better turnout than I anticipated, and there is still plenty of time to enter!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Now if only I could get that much involvement in the Open Category and the Paintathon I would be happy.....


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Some of us have things we're cooking up for the paintathon wraith...


----------

